# What is your favorite centipede?



## ranchulas (May 27, 2009)

I have Scolopendra heros castaniceps,arizonesis, S. sp vietnam, De haani, malysian giant, and alternans. I really like all of them! Is there such thing as a favorite? They all have their neat features.LOL


----------



## Draiman (May 27, 2009)

_S. subspinipes_ (and its subspecies and varieties) are by far my favorite. Not only are they colorful and relatively large, they are also _always_ visible. Like I mentioned in another thread, I gave my 6" _S. subspinipes subspinipes_ "Java" extra substrate to facilitate burrowing, but she still doesn't burrow. I see her all the time sitting on the substrate or climbing the piece of wood in her tank or hanging out under the lid.

In stark contrast, I had a 3" _S. cingulata_ from Greece which I never saw, not even at night. It stayed underground 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 27, 2009)

S. galapagoensis dark form...

But there is not scolopendromorpha that I doesn't like. Some cingulatas some coloration of subspinipes, S. gigantea, S. alternans, S. hardwickey S. angulata, S. viridicornis... S. heros...  all pedes!

Scolopendra sp. in general, otostigmus parotostigmus rhysida Hemiscolopendra, ethmostigmus... all genus are really nice!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Julia (May 27, 2009)

Draiman said:


> _S. subspinipes_ (and its subspecies and varieties) are by far my favorite. Not only are they colorful and relatively large, they are also _always_ visible. Like I mentioned in another thread, I gave my 6" _S. subspinipes subspinipes_ "Java" extra substrate to facilitate burrowing, but she still doesn't burrow. I see her all the time sitting on the substrate or climbing the piece of wood in her tank or hanging out under the lid.
> 
> In stark contrast, I had a 3" _S. cingulata_ from Greece which I never saw, not even at night. It stayed underground 99.9% of the time.


Maybe your S. subspinipes can teach mine a thing or two about staying visible.  I did see a few legs yesterday though, as it was trying to burrow deeper.  

I can't really choose a favorite, as this is the only one I have at the moment.


----------



## agama (May 27, 2009)

i like the Amazonian Giant Centipede,or the giant cave centipede


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 27, 2009)

I agree, Carles.  Reading your list makes me giddy & gets my blood pressure up.  I wish there were more species variety here in the states...if I had to choose, it would be the "cherry red" colorform of de haani.  How can you not like a 'pede that can jump.



Androctonus_bic said:


> S. galapagoensis dark form...
> 
> But there is not scolopendromorpha that I doesn't like. Some cingulatas some coloration of subspinipes, S. gigantea, S. alternans, S. hardwickey S. angulata, S. viridicornis... S. heros...  all pedes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 27, 2009)

Just an example of a really nice s. galapagoensis... (obviously it is not the most frequent coloration)







Cheers
Carles


----------



## Galapoheros (May 27, 2009)

Androctonus_bic said:


> Just an example of a really nice s. galapagoensis... (obviously it is not the most frequent coloration)
> 
> 
> 
> ...









That's a great looking pede!  Scolopendra heros and galapagoensis would be what I would choose if I could have two pedes.  That's how I threw my username together ..galapoheros


----------



## ranchulas (May 27, 2009)

Awesome galapagoensis!!! I have to find one now!!!! How large is it?


----------



## peterbourbon (May 27, 2009)

ranchulas said:


> Awesome galapagoensis!!! I have to find one now!!!!


Please be sure to send us some (express mail preferred) before you die in Costa Rican jungle.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Canth (May 27, 2009)

Plain ol' S. heros for me  I love their coloration. Especially the heros and arizonensis color forms!


----------



## ranchulas (May 27, 2009)

LOL. I will but I need your paypal!!LOL Wish they were available and cheaper!


----------



## Dillon (May 27, 2009)

Scolopendra Hardwickei


----------



## szappan (May 28, 2009)

My favorites are the gigantea(s), heros heros, and heros arizonensis... alternans isn't bad either... 

edit: AAAHHH!!! how could I forget about galapagoensis?!  although, there's been discussion that it's a gigantea "black-form" so technically, I may have had it listed as well...


----------



## ranchulas (May 30, 2009)

I have to say that picking one favorite I will have to go with S. heros arizonensis. Followed by the heros castaniceps. I just love our local pedes!!! BTW I now have five S. heros castaniceps, one S. heros arizonensis, two S. alternans (florida), two S. sub "vietnam" with the orange legs, a malaysian giant pede, five baby S. sp "de haani", and I have a female Haitain giant "dark form" ,S angulata, and two S heros arizonensis on the way Thursday!!! Cant wait!! Did I mention I really love centipedes.LOL:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 30, 2009)

We want to see you "female Haitain giant "dark form"" pede in a picture!


----------



## DawnsDK (May 30, 2009)

Its funny but im starting to become more of a fan of the smaller species. I collected a few S.viridis a couple of months ago and they are my favorite as of now. Why? Because I can keep them in large hobby cubes and they still have a ton of room, and when I drop a cricket in with them they turn into mini lightning bolts. I also love their coloration.


----------



## ranchulas (May 30, 2009)

Androctonus_bic said:


> We want to see you "female Haitain giant "dark form"" pede in a picture!


I will post a picture when I get it next week.


----------



## JDeRosa (May 31, 2009)

Malaysian Cherry Red.


----------

